# 99 Sentra 225k miles, get it or no?



## emjay8 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking at a 1999 Sentra with 225,000 miles. Interior and exterior are in fantastic condition.

$1,950. (haven't tried talking them down yet)

Yay or nay?

Haven't test driven it yet, but supposedly it runs great. At 225k, is this thing going to blow up on me in the WalMart parking lot in two months? I know this is hard to answer without seeing the car, but just generally speaking knowing the model what do you guys think? How common is it for this model to be pushed to 250k?

Also, I would plan on using this car to learn how to do my own maintenance work. Is under the hood fairly straight forward and amateur mechanic friendly?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Engine?
Transmission?
Model?
Options?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a GA16DE, I would replace the upper timing chain tensioner if there is no record of it being done in the last 100,000 miles. Maintenance-side, it's not too bad for a front wheel drive car... At least, no worse than any other FWD car on the road! I've seen many Sentras climb over 200k and even 300k miles! Mileage will have an affect on price. I would get some prices at KBB.com and NADA.com to get some market values. I would also have an independent shop or dealer of your choosing perform a general inspection of the vehicle before putting down any cash. The hour's labor they'll charge you can potentially save you thousands of dollars and headaches!


----------



## emjay8 (Feb 29, 2012)

I backed off the 225,000 miles one. Pretty sure I could have gotten it for $1,500 since it has been for sale for so long. That mileage is just too scary not knowing anything about the history. Maybe $1,500 was worth the risk, but I'd rather pay a little more and know I can drive it on a 1,000 mile trip with peace of mind.

Found another 1999 with under 100k that I'll probably be paying $3,000 - $3,500 for. Very clean car. I'd feel more comfortable under $3,000 since it's FSBO, but whatever. I'm kinda set on a 99 Sentra and I doubt I'll find another anytime soon with under 100k.

If I buy it I'll probably be an active member of this forum for the next 5-10 years. haha


----------



## lilGreenB14 (May 13, 2011)

*My 1995 sentra ...*

My 1995 Sentra has well over 230 k miles on it.... I got it 7 years ago with 164k. I would highly recommend replacing the timing tensioner as advised by another user.... general maintenance (oil changes, flushes etc) if there is documentation of that being done to the car on a timely basis then it can be rather clear that the car was taken care of...if the car looks abused then it probably was...Just because the car has less mileage does not mean that the engine was taken care of... MOST people who have higher mileage vehicles go the extra step and do things regularly.... I know I do...  hope this helps


----------

